# 19.5 acres with home in Ellis County, TX



## mem (Oct 28, 2005)

Five years ago we bought this place and moved to TX. Now DW is really missing her family, and it looks like we're heading back to NY. 
--- 19.46 acres fenced, with some smaller paddocks close to the house and barn. 
--- 3000 square foot barn
--- Concrete storm shelter
--- Chicken coop
--- 24 foot above ground pool. 
--- 4 peach, 2 plum, 2 persimmon, 2 pear, 2 apple, and one fig tree all between 3 and 5 years old 
--- Small blackberry patch. 
--- 2, 10X10 chain link dog kennels with dog houses. 
--- Garden spot with two raised beds that are 60 feet by 4 feet -- the rest of the garden is planted in the ground. 
--- Small aquaponics system-4 gravel beds and a 300 gallon tank. 
--- 8X12X12 foot arbor on the south end of the house. Growing wisteria to shade it during the heat of the summer.

I have spent most of my time and efforts on the outbuildings, trees, fencing, etc. so the house is not much to look at. It's a doublewide, approximately 1600 square feet, attached to a permanent foundation. The siding is cedar shingles with Austin stone approximately 4 foot high on 3 sides. The house needs a little work. There are some soft spots in the floor and the shifting ground has put cracks in the walls that I haven't taken care of yet. (We did have the house leveled last June)

I had a local real estate agent out to give me an idea of what it might be worth, and he said if I spruce it up some, it would be quite sellable. He also told me that it would be a bad idea to list it as it is right now. I thought I'd try to sell it without a realtor first (before it's worked on) and am asking $150,000. If you are interested you can PM me and I will send you some pictures. We are located about 25 minutes South of Dallas along I-45. Thanks for looking.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

price and pics please?


----------

